# One piece fly Rods?



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

To guys that have them and fish them what is your thoughts, opinions? I’d like to hear everyone’s take


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I love them. Obviously more challenging to store/travel, but worth it to me. Love never having to tighten ferrules. Light and strong too.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

IRLyRiser said:


> I love them. Obviously more challenging to store/travel, but worth it to me. Love never having to tighten ferrules. Light and strong too.


All weights 6-9? or just tarpon size 10-12?


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

I have 7wt and really like it. I wish they were easier to find.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey guys, you're better off posting this on the Fly Fishing Forum here on microskiff, for more thoughts and advice on the subject. Also, this subject has been re-hashed many times over the years. So you can do a "SEARCH" once on that forum and input the subject into the field for lots of results..


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Hey guys, you're better off posting this on the Fly Fishing Forum here on microskiff, for more thoughts and advice on the subject. Also, this subject has been re-hashed many times over the years. So you can do a "SEARCH" once on that forum and input the subject into the field for lots of results..


Sorry man, Mods could you lend a hand and move to the Fly fishing section?


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I have one pieces in all the sizes gloomis makes. 7-12. Wish they did a 6.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

They're great...if you never have to transport them...


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

I wish I could travel with them. I only have an NRX Pro-1 in 8 Wt. Don’t ask why but I found myself fishing for Albies in 120’ with only that one piece rod. Got lucky and the fish were running on the small side. The way that NRX performed that day fully convinced me. Getting another one piece rod as soon as I retire something else in my arsenal.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

"Inconvenient Performance", that how were described to me once. I have two (and want two more), and love them. They cast much smoother than a four piece, and are more durable. If you are someone that goes from garage to skiff then skiff to garage with your fishing tackle then they can be great to have (most rods are broken during travel not actual fishing). You can just hang them on the wall with reel mounted and save your self sometime. I consider them a second rod of a weight, and would always buy a four piece first because I like the ability to travel with rods.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Greg Allison said:


> If you are someone that goes from garage to skiff then skiff to garage with your fishing tackle then they can be great to have (most rods are broken during travel not actual fishing). You can just hang them on the wall with reel mounted and save your self sometime.


This is how I am the majority of the time. House>skiff>house. I don’t own any 1 piece rods but I would like to get a 10wt knowing it will ONLY be a skiff rod.


----------



## Cactusspine (Jan 28, 2020)

One piece rods are nice however, I dont feel like to lose any performance from having multiple pieces and its a whole lot easier to travel with them.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have one in a 12, but, sold my 8W version. They cast very differently in some cases. I would test the rod you want to make sure you like the one piece version. In the case of the NRX, the 8W one piece and 4 piece are totally different rods.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> I have one in a 12, but, sold my 8W version. They cast very differently in some cases. I would test the rod you want to make sure you like the one piece version. In the case of the NRX, the 8W one piece and 4 piece are totally different rods.


What is your opinion on the eight wt 4 pc versus the one piece?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

SC on the FLY said:


> What is your opinion on the eight wt 4 pc versus the one piece?


It was too fast for me. It's a little shorter and the tip a little stiffer. I ended up getting rid of it.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

K3anderson said:


> I have one in a 12, but, sold my 8W version. They cast very differently in some cases. I would test the rod you want to make sure you like the one piece version. In the case of the NRX, the 8W one piece and 4 piece are totally different rods.


the 1 piece were much better to me in 2 different weights I directly compared - nrx 4 piece versus nrx pro 1 - can't remember to describe the difference specifically - but I remember thinking they felt vert different and I liked the 1 piece much better


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

FYI - the one piece rods are 2" shorter than the 4 piece rods. I tried the one or two piece (can't remember) of the scott meridian - and liked the 4 piece better. With loomis I liked the pro 1 better than the nrx 4 piece - but thought the asquith smoked them both - it is only available in a 4 piece, though. I think the advice earlier is to try the specific rod and weight you are interested in.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I can't envision a scenario where I would ever need a one piece.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Cronced said:


> I can't envision a scenario where I would ever need a one piece.


Big Beach Poon

I know, I know...sounds like a porn title...


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I have Hardys and they too have a different taper then 4 piece brothers, like the one piece tapers a little better, but I have a zenith and pro axis. I don't think they changed the tapers on the Zephyrus rods when they moved from pro axis to Zephyrus for the one piece rods (definitely for 4pc though)



Cronced said:


> I can't envision a scenario where I would ever need a one piece.


I used to work at Pure Fishing so having a discount on these definitely influenced my purchase. I would agree, to me it is more a luxury.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I've got a 3 a 10 and a 12. The tarpon rods go from my closet to the roofrack to the boat and back. so It isn't much trouble and I like the way they cast.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Cronced said:


> I can't envision a scenario where I would ever need a one piece.


Have you fished for Tarpon on the beach?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

K3anderson said:


> Have you fished for Tarpon on the beach?


A few responses about beach tarpon now.

Pardon my ignorance as I’ve never fished for tarpon, much less beach front tarpon, but what’s the reasoning behind a one piece being better? Just because it’s stronger? Less chance of breaking. Or is there other reasons to go along with that?


----------



## Devin (Jan 15, 2019)

MatthewAbbott said:


> This is how I am the majority of the time. House>skiff>house. I don’t own any 1 piece rods but I would like to get a 10wt knowing it will ONLY be a skiff rod.


I have 1-piece 10wt, echo prime, for sale


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Devin said:


> I have 1-piece 10wt, echo prime, for sale


Thanks but I’d like to cast a few before I pull the trigger on any.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a couple 1pc IMX Pros on the skiff as sometimes people aren't always truthful of their abilities and show up with rods they struggle with. The IMX is pretty forgiving as well as the Sage ONE I carry. I also, might carry a reel with an overweight line on it as well just in case


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

I love mine !


----------



## Pikebreath (Nov 29, 2018)

I don't own any one piece rods but I have used my tarpon guides one piece hardy, Loomis and orvis rods.

Yes they are much lighter in hand than the equivalent multi piece rod which makes them very pleasurable to cast. But I don't believe I magically became a better caster using one compared to my 4 piece rods.

IMHO the biggest edge for the one piece is you can put a lot more muscle into the rod when fighting big fish. Most multi piece rods break by the ferrule,,, a problem one piece rods don't have.


----------

